# Is there a minimum sentencing at crown court, anyone know?



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

As per question really. I know that there will either be a guilty or not guilty (obviously!!) but if found guilty at crown court, is there a minimum sentence imposed? iirc there is a maximum of 2 years at magistrates and I know there is a minimum sentence depending on the crime, but is there also a general minimum sentence that a crown court would impose? Anyone any idea here?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

In sure at crown court its dependant on the crime... You cant really say minimum sentence coz sum ppl even walk out with suspended sentences...


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

Six months minimum for a custodial sentance. Though you could get a suspended, community penalty etc.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing is carved in stone mate so impossible to answer l am afraid..


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

There is no minimum, the case has to be heard at crown court if the maximum sentencing is greater than that of a magistrates maximum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

switch said:


> There is no minimum, the case has to be heard at crown court if the maximum sentencing is greater than that of a magistrates maximum.


this

(which is 6 months btw)


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

asc said:


> iirc there is a maximum of 2 years at magistrates


pretty sure you can't get 2 years at magistrates court


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

Maximum sentancing in a magistrate is 6 months, if you are found guilty at a magistrate they may sentance you at a crown court so you get over the six months.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> this
> 
> (which is 6 months btw)


Its not only custodial but also monetary, so if the fine or compensation exceeds the current magistrates limit then you also need to goto crown.

You can also ask to goto crown court and as crazy as that seems its often worthwhile for some offences that the middle class bench of three will find offensive.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

t4tremendous said:


> pretty sure you can't get 2 years at magistrates court


Yes may well be wrong, it was just something i have heard but not googled or anything.

Aware you can get suspended but if it is custodial i did think there was a minimum..


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I always thought if found guilty at crown court it's minimum 12 months! I've never done time but a couple of my bothers and mates have... Non of them at less than 12 months at crown!


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Minimum sentence is a conditional discharge, other than finding you not guilty of course.

This means you were guilty of the crime, but circumstances of the case warrant very little in punishment. Offend again and you could be in more trouble though.


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

big ste said:


> I always thought if found guilty at crown court it's minimum 12 months! I've never done time but cou


No there is no minimum.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks people!


----------

